# I can not get Homelink auto close to program



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

I have programmed my Homelink garage doors. The M3 manual says to press the Homelink button and then select the Auto-open or Auto-close option and set the parameters.

When I press the Homelink button all I have are the two programmed garage doors and when I press either one of them it operates the door. 

How do I find and program Homelink for Auto-open or Auto-Close?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Toadmanor said:


> I have programmed my Homelink garage doors. The M3 manual says to press the Homelink button and then select the Auto-open or Auto-close option and set the parameters.
> 
> When I press the Homelink button all I have are the two programmed garage doors and when I press either one of them it operates the door.
> 
> How do I find and program Homelink for Auto-open or Auto-Close?


Press the Homelink icon at the top of the screen, then the last line says "Homelink Settings". Hit that and you will have the menu to turn on or off what features you want.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

3V Pilot said:


> Press the Homelink icon at the top of the screen, then the last line says "Homelink Settings". Hit that and you will have the menu to turn on or off what features you want.


I have tried that numerous times and just went out once more. When I press "Homelink Settings" line all I can do is add another device, change the name or programming of an existing door, or delete a door. Nowhere does it give the option of Auto-open or Auto-close.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Toadmanor said:


> I have tried that numerous times and just went out once more. When I press "Homelink Settings" line all I can do is add another device, change the name or programming of an existing door, or delete a door. Nowhere does it give the option of Auto-open or Auto-close.


One last step....

When you are in settings touch the name of the door you want to control, I just have one so mine says "Home". It will then open up this screen:


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Toadmanor said:


> I have programmed my Homelink garage doors. The M3 manual says to press the Homelink button and then select the Auto-open or Auto-close option and set the parameters.
> 
> When I press the Homelink button all I have are the two programmed garage doors and when I press either one of them it operates the door.
> 
> How do I find and program Homelink for Auto-open or Auto-Close?


is your garage door opener capable? IIRC, it has to be current enough to have the safety laser thing and auto stop/open if it hits something.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

3V Pilot said:


> One last step....
> 
> When you are in settings touch the name of the door you want to control, I just have one so mine says "Home". It will then open up this screen:
> 
> View attachment 13645


Thank you.

I guess I am not as smart as I once was. I don't know how I could not find that.


----------



## Dranoel (Jul 27, 2021)

FWIW: Homelink CS told me I can only program my Tesla's garage door opener with the OEM opener. Tried to do it with a $10 aftermarket remote and it could not be read by the Tesla app. Bought the $30 Chamberlain remote and it was read by the Tesla immediately.


----------

